# Rear Parking Sensor Problem



## raphaelmarkustante (Aug 27, 2015)

Hi Guys 
I'm wondering if any one can help me regarding my 2012 Cruze (manual transmission)
whenever I shift to reverse, the reverse sensor does not always beep therefore it does not activate the sensors. 
It usually is delayed, so I would have to wait for a good 20-30 seconds before I hear the beep and then the sensors start to work when I back up.
I noticed as well upon reversing the parking sensor comes on and off cutting the beeping sound and going back up again, added to this the small reverse lights tend to flicker on and off. 

Would anyone know what electrical issue this maybe? 
I really need my reverse sensor since our garage is pretty cramped and 4 cars park at it with literally being 2-3 inches apart therefore the sensor helps to maximize space. 

Some details 
2012 Cruze Manual Transmission
48,000 km 

Thanks!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

This sounds like an intermittent connection. Inside the rear bumper cover is a wire that runs from sensor to sensor. Make sure that none of the sensors are broken, that all the mounts are in good shape, and that this wire isn't loose at any point. The rear alert system is like a Christmas tree light strings, one loose bulb (sensor) and the whole string goes out.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

raphaelmarkustante said:


> added to this the small reverse lights tend to flicker on and off.


Are you talking about the reverse lights on the back of the car or on an internal display?


----------



## raphaelmarkustante (Aug 27, 2015)

@obermd thanks for the info I'll look it up and see if there's anything up with the wires. @ChevyGuy its the reverse lights at the back of the car placed beside the tail lights


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I wonder if both systems share a common ground in the back of the car. If so then the problem may be a ground wire.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

raphaelmarkustante said:


> @*ChevyGuy* its the reverse lights at the back of the car placed beside the tail lights


There is a ground just under the rear sensor module in the trunk that's the ground for about everything in the rear end of the car. It's worth looking at. But if there was a problem there, I'd expect your other lights (brake, tail, etc.) to be affected as well.

If the other lights check out ok, I'd check into the transmission switch. It may be popping in/out of gear.


----------



## raphaelmarkustante (Aug 27, 2015)

@ChevyGuy may I ask where might I find the transmission switch?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

raphaelmarkustante said:


> @*ChevyGuy* may I ask where might I find the transmission switch?


Look where the shifter connects to the transmission. Then go about halfway down the side from there. The 2013 manual suggests that for the 1.4T, you'll have to remove the throttle body.

But before doing that, I'd play with the shifter to see if perhaps the shift cables are out of adjustment just enough to affect the reverse switch.


----------



## D.pettet (Jun 1, 2018)

Hey guys, I recently bought a 2012 CD jh series 2 cruze in the diesel.
It has the parking sensors installed and the wiring all looks fine, but the car doesn't pick it up at all, no beeps when it's in reverse or any dash lights for it.
I've unplugged the monitor from the box and plugged in the little screen you get with the fit kits and it works fine so I'm thinking it must be something wrong with the monitor cord for the car, does anyone have any ideas or a wiring diagram for the cord? Cheers


----------



## Martin James (Dec 20, 2019)

Hii everyone. I have a Chevy Orlando 2012, 1.8 LT, Manual transmission. My problem is, when i shift in reverse, code 136 appears and the parking light pop's up on the dash board and no beeping sound. How do i solve this problem??


----------

